# Just a sentra guy.. sorry



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

hey.. i have a question for you altima owners of the older generation.. i dont even know what year altima it is really.. i know that its the year that has a relitivly same shape as the b14 sentras... what chassis code are they? anyways.. heres my question.. i know that there is a 2.5 litter version of this car.. what are the other(s)? and if and how the 2.5's are the same or differ from the 2.5's from the sentra b15? thanks all comments are welcome.. and would help.. Travis


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

All altimas from 93-2001 had a 2.4 liter 4-cyl motor with the engine code KA24DE. It wasn't until 2002 that the Altima carried the 2.5 liter 4-cyl motor as the base motor, with the 3.5 V6 as an optional upgrade. The 2.5 liter motor is the same as the one in the B15 SE-R Spec V, rated at 175 hp. It's not the same as the 2000-2001 Sentra SE motor, which carried a roller rocker version of the SR20DE motor. 

The chassis codes are: 
93-97 - U13
98-01 - L30
02 & up - L31

Any other ?'s, let me know.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

yeah i forgot that they carrie that ka24.. the same as the 240sx... and i knew about the sentras and the 2.5 being the same as in the altima.. and of course the sr20 having the rolling rockers.. but all the other info was new to me.. thanks bro.. Travis... 
oh man you have the VE??? swwwwweeeeetttt


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

The VE is nice, but is getting a few kinks worked out at the moment. Should be road ready real soon. Thanks 4 the compliment.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

oh my god!.. altima 3.5 uuuuuuuuuuuuhh.. i think i just creamed my pants again.. i worship you !! lol Travis


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

does anybody know what the codes are for earlie Stanza?


----------

